# Christmas Present from SPECTRUM



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

My internet service provider is SPECTRUM. I live in a very rural area and my internet speed was averaging 118 Mbps. Last week I noticed my internet speed increased and is now averaging 236 Mbps. This morning I received a e-mail from SPECTRUM informing me they are increasing the internet speed in my area at no extra charge. Not sure if their timing was intentional but it made a nice Christmas present...Thanks SPECTRUM.


----------



## CTJon (Feb 5, 2007)

MysteryMan said:


> My internet service provider is SPECTRUM. I live in a very rural area and my internet speed was averaging 118 Mbps. Last week I noticed my internet speed increased and is now averaging 236 Mbps. This morning I received a e-mail from SPECTRUM informing me they are increasing the internet speed in my area at no extra charge. Not sure if their timing was intentional but it made a nice Christmas present...Thanks SPECTRUM.


Where are you located?


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

And this
Starting Sunday, cable companies can no longer 'rent' you the router you already own


----------



## krel (Mar 20, 2013)

TheRatPatrol said:


> And this
> Starting Sunday, cable companies can no longer 'rent' you the router you already own


you can buy your own router to use with spectrum and save the 5.00 wifi fee but in my mind it's a rental fee.. to bad you can't buy the voip modem as well and save a few more bucks


----------



## steve053 (May 11, 2007)

krel said:


> you can buy your own router to use with spectrum and save the 5.00 wifi fee but in my mind it's a rental fee.. to bad you can't buy the voip modem as well and save a few more bucks


With Spectrum there are no fees for the modem and you can use any of their approved modems:

Spectrum.net


----------



## techguy88 (Mar 19, 2015)

steve053 said:


> With Spectrum there are no fees for the modem and you can use any of their approved modems:
> 
> Spectrum.net


I don't think @krel is talking about the modem itself but Spectrum's Wi-Fi solution where Spectrum charges an extra fee per month. I believe that is what they were referring to by router.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Christmas present from Xfinity. "Your next bill will be going up $3 per month starting with your next bill".


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

jimmie57 said:


> Christmas present from Xfinity. "Your next bill will be going up $3 per month starting with your next bill".


Could be worse. Your bill could be printed in Spanish and reading it could be considered viewing a pay-per-view.


----------



## krel (Mar 20, 2013)

techguy88 said:


> I don't think @krel is talking about the modem itself but Spectrum's Wi-Fi solution where Spectrum charges an extra fee per month. I believe that is what they were referring to by router.


Nope I am not talking about the modem its included with the price.. I ment the router I use my own to save the 5.00 a month for the wifi fee.. atleast the csrs are in merica and not from another planet. If I didn't have to bundle i would just gotten the TV service but they do force you to bundle to get the deals I think the rep told I got a 2 year deal also. My bill only goes up 20 smackers after the first year. Plus they bought out my contract as well. Cant complain


----------



## krel (Mar 20, 2013)

jimmie57 said:


> Christmas present from Xfinity. "Your next bill will be going up $3 per month starting with your next bill".


Comcrap has a rep for nickel and diming people to death!!!


----------



## krel (Mar 20, 2013)

MysteryMan said:


> Could be worse. Your bill could be printed in Spanish and reading it could be considered viewing a pay-per-view.


Could be worse the bill could be printed in Spanish and reading it is considered a pay per view.. then they forget to put in the money to pay it


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

MysteryMan said:


> My internet service provider is SPECTRUM. I live in a very rural area and my internet speed was averaging 118 Mbps. Last week I noticed my internet speed increased and is now averaging 236 Mbps. This morning I received a e-mail from SPECTRUM informing me they are increasing the internet speed in my area at no extra charge. Not sure if their timing was intentional but it made a nice Christmas present...Thanks SPECTRUM.


For the second time SPECTRUM has increased my internet speed at no extra cost to me. I was averaging 236 Mbps. I'm now averaging 351 Mbps. Thanks again Spectrum.


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

Same thing for me. They upped me from 200/10 to 300/10 mbps at no additional charge. However at $74.99 that is too much to pspend when I can get my internet service with T-Mobile 5G Home Internet at speeds averaging 400/100 for only $50 so it is time to bid adieu to Spectrum.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

b4pjoe said:


> Same thing for me. They upped me from 200/10 to 300/10 mbps at no additional charge. However at $74.99 that is too much to pspend when I can get my internet service with T-Mobile 5G Home Internet at speeds averaging 400/100 for only $50 so it is time to bid adieu to Spectrum.


Be glad you have more than one service provider to choose from. I live in a very rural area and SPECTRUM is my only choice for internet service.


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

Yeah T-Mobile 5G Home Internet just became available here recently and I've been testing it for the last two weeks and plan on keeping it and canceling Spectrum.


----------



## krel (Mar 20, 2013)

techguy88 said:


> I don't think @krel is talking about the modem itself but Spectrum's Wi-Fi solution where Spectrum charges an extra fee per month. I believe that is what they were referring to by router.


your right i was talking about the router since spectrum charges 5.00 extra for the rental


----------

